# البترول الاخضر (الجاتروفا)



## حجازي البحري (23 أغسطس 2008)

البترول الاخضر​


مؤخرا اسهم مجموعة من الباحثين في الهند / وفي ولاية بنغالور المتميزة علميا من اكتشاف القيمة الحقيقية لاتناج الوقود الحيوي من نبتة الجاتروفا (jatropha) او ما يطلق عليها( النبتة المعجزة) . حيث تتميز هذة النبتة ان نسبة الزيت في بذورها تتراوح ما بين 35% -- 40% وهي سريعة النمو وتعطي ثمارها بعد سنتين ومتوسط انتاج الشجرة الواحدة 15 كيلو غرام من البذور سنويا ويدوم اثمارها حوالي 50 عاما. وانتاج الميل المربع هو 2000 برميل من زيت الجاتروفا في العام . وتفيد التقارير ان مميزاتها تكمن في قوتها الخارقة، فهي قادرة علي النمو والانتشار بسرعة عجيبة، وفي كل البيئات الزراعية، وتتحمل اقسى انواع الجفاف مما يجعل نشر زراعتها على نطاق واسع امرا بالغ السهولة حتى في الصحاري الجافة، والأراضي القاحلة، وعلى جوانب الطرق، وفي الاراضي الحجرية، وكل الاراضي التي لاتصلح للاستثمار في زراعة المحاصيل التقليدية، وقد امكن زراعتها بمياه الصرف الصحي المعالج، وتشير الدراسات الى امكان زراعتها بمياه الصرف الزراعي رغم ارتفاع نسبة الملوحة فيها، وهي لاتتطلب التسميد، ولذا اطلق عليها اسم ذهب الصحراء ولاعجب في ان تتسابق عليها دول العالم، وقد اصبح الزيت الحيوي للجاتروفا من الاهمية بمكان في دول الاتحاد الاوروبي وامريكا وكندا واليابان وقد تم بالفعل انشاء محطات تزويد الجاتروفا للسيارات وماكينات الديزل في هذه الدول. ان انتاج الوقود الحيوي من هذه النبتة يعتبر حالياً مصدرا متجددا للطاقة النظيفة وغير الملوثة للبيئة لعدم احتوائه على ثاني اكسيد الكبريت، واول اكسيد الكربون كما وانها زيادة في الامان عن مثيلاتها من المنتجات البترولية من حيث النقل والتخزين. علما بأن هذه النبتة تعتبر بمثابة الدرع الواقي لمختلف المزروعات وتحميها من الحشرات والامراض الفطرية وهي غير صالحة للأكل من قبل المواشي ،ويمكن ان تعطي بذور شجرة ( jatropha) 04% من النفط الذي يمكن استخدامه بفعالية لتشغيل المعدات والمحركات والسيارات وتنتج كل اربعة كيلو غرامات من بذورها ليتر من النفط الخالص بالاضافة الى استخدام المخلفات في صناعة الصابون وكريمات الوقاية للبشرة وكذلك صناعة الشموع، اي انه يمكن الاستفادة من البذور وكافة المخلفات للنبتة.

لا اريد ان اتوسع في الموضوع ولكن اردت بهذه الخلاصة ان ابين انه من الضروري التوجه الحكومي المباشر في زراعة هذه النبتة في اراضي الخزينة الواسعة المترامية الاطراف وعلينا ان لا نتحجج بشح المياه كون هذه النبتة لا تحتاج للمياة والتعشيب والتسميد وكانها تدرك مستوى الخمول والترهل لدى شعوب العالم الثالث ولا تريد إلا غرسها والاستفادة من المحصول ،علما بأنه ومن خلال مطالعتي المستمرة لهذا الموضوع تبين لي طلب كبير جدا على المنتج من قبل الدول الاوروبية واميركا واليابان والمقصود بذلك بان تسويق المنتج سهل جدا اذا لم نستخدمة محليا .

فعلى سبيل المثال لو تم زراعة 40000 ميل مربع من الاراضي الصحراوية من خلال حملة وطنية شاملة يشارك بها الجميع بدءا بوزارة الزراعة وبمشاركة القوات المسلحة الاردنية وطلبة المدارس والجامعات لكان انتاج الزيت البترولي بعد عامين هو 80000000 مليون برميل في العام فلنتخيل العائد على الاسعار الحالية للبترول. علما بأن سعر زيت الجاتروفا اغلى من الزيت البترولي الخام بمعدل 30% . اي ان العائد المتوقع سنويا يبلغ (12) مليار دولار وهذا مبلغ اعتقد بانه سينقل الاردن الى مصاف الدول المنتجة والمتقدمه ونحن نستحق ذلك.

علما بانه سيقام مؤتمر عالمي في امريكا / ميامي بعنوان (جاتروفا 2008) في 11 حزيران المقبل وسيشارك فيه علماء ومتخصصون في هذا المجال وسيكون هذا المؤتمر فرصة ذهبية للاطلاع على تجارب الدول المتقدمة في مجال زراعة الجاتروفا وساشارك بصفة شخصة في هذا المؤتمر لاهتمامي الكبير في هذا الموضوع ويا حبذا لو يشارك وفد متخصص من وزارة الزراعة ووزارة المياه ومركز البحوث الزراعية في هذا المؤتمر العالمي لما فيه من فائدة كبيرة ستنعكس ايجابيا على الاقتصاد الاردني على المدى القريب .

واخيرا في هذا السياق اود التطرق لموضوع الزراعة في الاردن واقول بان علينا ان نشمر عن سواعدنا والعودة الى الارض وزراعة ما هو ملائم لطبيعة المناخ لدينا. وان لا نترك اراضينا الزراعية في الاغوار لتجارب مزارعين بسطاء ولاساليب زراعة تقليدية، وعلى الحكومة ان تتدخل وتنشئ شركات وتعاونيات متخصصة من اهالي المنطقة ومساعدتها على اتباع انماط واساليب زراعية متطورة لسد الطلب على الخضروات والحمضيات محليا وخارجيا وعلينا الاستفادة من تجارب الدول المجاورة في هذا المجال والتي اصبحت تصدر افضل المنتجات من الخضار والفواكه لمختلف انحاء العالم ، وأوصي بأن تنتقل وزارة الزراعة وكافة مدرائها وخبرائها وكوادرها الى الاغوار فهناك هو ميدان عملها وليس اي موقع اخر . فالاوضاع السائدة تفرض علينا العودة الى الارض وايلاء اهتمام مباشر كون مشكلة الغذاء لم تعد ارتفاع الاسعار فقط وانما الوفرة فالدول المنتجة لهذا الغذاء اصبحت تنظر لتأمين احتياجاتها اولا، وان لم ننظر نحن لتأمين احتياجاتنا فلن ينظر الينا احد ولا بد من ان نقرع الجرس ونقول كفى عبثية في الزراعة وعلينا العمل المتخصص والجاد والمنتج منذ هذه اللحظة .

@ ( عضو النادي العالمي للجاتروفا)




حجازي البحري​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (24 أغسطس 2008)

يعطيك العافية

معلومات جيدة


----------



## REACTOR (24 أغسطس 2008)

معلومات جميلة ........وان كنت اشك في الحكومات ان تتخذ موقف لصالح شعوبها 
بغض النظر هل عندكم في الاردن مياة كافية لمثل هذه الزراعات 

عموما الجاتروفا يستخرج منها زيوت يتم معالجتها بعمليات بسيطة لانتاج وقود الديزل بالاضافة لمنتج ثانوي و هو الجلسرين المستخدم في صناعة الصابون


----------



## حجازي البحري (24 أغسطس 2008)

*[جاتروفا*

كما بينت في المقال الذي نشر في صحيفة الراي الاردنية بان هذة النبتة لا تحتاج الى مياة وتربة صالحة للزراعة وكان الله عزوجل يعرف بان الهمة والنشاط لدى الانسان العربي قد تلاشت


----------



## REACTOR (28 أغسطس 2008)

لم تتلاشى و لكن الانسان العربي يحتاج شيئين 
قدوة في العمل و نموذج للنجاح


----------



## عاهد بدر (6 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ حجازي البحري المحترم 
أقدر لك هذا الموضوع الجيد وبارك الله فيك
لي سؤال كيف يمكن الحصول علي هذه النبته هل هي متوفرة عندنا أم يجب علينا استيرادها 
مع العلم أني من أهل غزة المحاصرة 
وهل هي موجودة بمصر مثلا يمكن الحصول عليها من الأنفاق وهل هي معروفة بهذا الإسم أم لها اسم عامي في بالدنا..؟

ولك الشكر


----------



## حجازي بحري (7 سبتمبر 2008)

اولا كل عام وانتم والاهل في فلسطين الحبيبة وخصوصا غزة القابضين على الجمر بكل خير 
النبتة متوفرة في الاسواق الاسيوية وخصوصا الهند وارجو مراسلتي على بريدي لازودكم بالمزيد من المعلومات 
hijazy.bhri***********


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (15 سبتمبر 2008)

http://www.biodieseltoday.com/


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (15 سبتمبر 2008)

http://video.google.com/videosearch...S:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&sa=N&tab=wv#







http://video.google.com/videosearch...S:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&sa=N&tab=wv#


 Biodiesel au maroc le jatropha


----------



## ahmed260 (5 يوليو 2009)

بالمرور قراءت هذا الموضوع فبارك الله فيك لنقلك موضوع كهذا ليتسع دائرة العلم فمن الله عليك بمزيد من العلم وارجو نشر مضمون المؤتمر لمذيد من النعع


----------



## jassim78 (18 يوليو 2009)

بديع شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## tiger4u (20 يناير 2010)

تعرف اكثر على النبات


----------



## aati badri (21 فبراير 2012)

علما بانه سيقام مؤتمر عالمي في امريكا / ميامي بعنوان (جاتروفا 2008) في 11 حزيران المقبل وسيشارك فيه علماء ومتخصصون في هذا المجال وسيكون هذا المؤتمر فرصة ذهبية للاطلاع على تجارب الدول المتقدمة في مجال زراعة الجاتروفا وساشارك بصفة شخصة في هذا المؤتمر لاهتمامي الكبير في هذا الموضوع ويا حبذا لو يشارك وفد متخصص من وزارة الزراعة ووزارة المياه ومركز البحوث الزراعية في هذا المؤتمر العالمي لما فيه من فائدة كبيرة ستنعكس ايجابيا على الاقتصاد الاردني على المدى القريب .

نرجو تنويرنا بما حدث ويحدث في هذا العالم
وماذا حدث في المؤتمر
وشكرا


----------



## محطم الجماجم (21 فبراير 2012)

مشكورين على الموضوع الروعه 

يسلموا الايادي


----------

